# Called in a cougar i think..



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

The other night we were out on a pond on the edge of some woods and farm country in central MN.. It was 4am and we started out with some soft cottontail distress, 20 min go by then I hear something running across the pond coming right towards us, then it stopped and let out a puff of air..i was like ok. Didn't see it. Then it started making the sound exactly like a m lion in heat. It made the noise as it walked across an opening. Still couldn't see it. It was not happy sounding. I'm guessing it was 250 yard away or more but sounded like it was only 75 yards away. I've heard other cats and ***** but never this, it went into the woods that were behind us so we dipped, talk about an Erie feeling...


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

This is interesting to me, I live not far away and one of my coworkers lives in Big Lake and they have had one walking around. Post an update I'm interested.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

I hung up the call for the year so have not been out since then. Haven't heard anymore about it either. I will pm you


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't doubt it.Know of one just NE of Sauk Rapids.


----------

